# Looking for prices on a full body beaver mount



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm looking for prices on a full body beaver mount with small habitat base. 45 lb beaver.


Pics appreciated as well.


PM if desired.


Thanks!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Here you go


----------

